# 1984 VW Rabbit conversion help



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Jake
Give these folks a call:
http://e-volks.com/kit3.html

Their 120 volt kit is less than $4700.00 and you could talk to them about
fabricating a coupler and adaptor plate for your Rabbit.
You can get EGC 8volt Energizers at Sams Club for about $1100 for 15 batteries.
You should be able to do the whole conversion for less than $6500.00


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Doesn't the kit come with batteries? or are you saying i should get the sams club ones in addition to the kit.

Also isn't it cheaper overall to not use a kit.

I live near an EV parts retailer, so i could avoid large shipping costs if i bought the parts individually.

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Kit does not come with batteries but even adding in the $1100 it's still way less expensive than $10,000.00

Print out their parts list and take it to your local EV parts retailer....see if they could do better.


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

I was thinking about going with the warp 9 motor, however if i go with the kit it comes with ES-31B Series Motor 90 HP Peak, how do they compare?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Well you need to find some used parts around and find someone that will do an adaptor and you should stay with a clutch. With a decent used 9" GE or ADC motor you should get your distance if you go with 120 volts of 6 volt batteries. The car is small and you are limited on space. Controllers are available and some even used. I did my conversion for under $5K. So can you. Check out my conversion. Mine will do 85 mph and maybe a tad more but won't go 35 miles at hwy speeds quite yet. I have gotten about 30 so far at 50/55 mph but that was when it was warmer. Lithium would be best. Those will come next. 

Pete


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

What's the best method for getting used parts? 
Thanks for your imput


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Craigslist, Ebay, EVDL and other EV sites. Found mine on both EVDL and Craigslist. 

Pete


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok thanks, i had never heard of EVDL ill give that a look.

What's your opinoin on Voltswagon's suggestion on using the kit?

I'm reluctant to use the because it offers no customization


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.evalbum.com/


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Omonoid
It does offer customization. You don't have to buy everything from them.
I bought my Controller and Pedal from Kelly not their Curtis.
You can edit the price list.

As for the Warp 9...it's a very powerful motor with a powerful price tag.

Also the ES-31B motor is not 90 hp peak as they suggest. The manufacturer, D&D Motors rates it at 49 hp......more than enough to get your Rabbit up to 65mph.


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks. Voltswagen. What do you think about doing a VW Cabriolet instead


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

What year?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

I suggested the 90 to 93 year as they have driver airbags. Over all they are the better ones of the body design before you get into the new body style in 95. No Cabriolet for 94. 

Pete


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

I originally wanted to avoid cabriolet's due to the convertible aspect since i live in spokane which gets alot of snow in the winter, but then i thought i probably wont even use my EV in the winter because dont batteries suck in the cold? or does it not really make a difference


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

No trouble using a hardtop. The Cabriolet has the enclosed trunk space that will hold the batteries vs batteries being in the back of a hatchback. That was my thinking. I'd prefer an enclosed area like a trunk. The Ghia does not provide that and those batteries are in with you. Ouch. It works but........ There are many cars to choose from. The VW is only one of many to choose from with your needs in mind and for a decent price too. I just prefer the VW. But others are on my list. I even thought of using a Eclipse Spyer or Hardtop. It screams electric too. Still not family friendly but it sure is cool. Any sedan should do just fine. 

Pete


----------



## BigWillieStyles (May 12, 2009)

The first gen golfs are awesome. Try and get the two door version as they will be slightly lighter!


----------



## omonoid (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok thanks for the imput


----------

